# couple clen questions



## yjyankee (Apr 12, 2010)

I took my 2nd dose today @ 40mcg around 7:30 this morning. I'm shakin like a freakin' leaf!!!  I like it though.  But, when I up my dose a little more, how many hours would I wait for that 2nd dose. Normal dosing time will be around 4am. I was afraid to take it this morning because I was going to the gym to work legs.  Is that too much for the heart?  I average 15-20 reps on squats.  Also, is clen better on an empty stomach or w/ a little food?


----------



## Walnutz (Apr 12, 2010)

I've always taken my full dose of clen first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.  I've gone up to 200mcg/day.  

I still do my normal workouts but you will feel more winded.


----------



## tballz (Apr 13, 2010)

Some spit the dosage and others take all at once in the AM.  I take it all at once in the AM otherwise I have issues trying to sleep.


----------



## yjyankee (Apr 13, 2010)

Yesterday, around 1, I got VERY tired. To the point where I could've fallen asleep here @ work. I decided rather than take a 2nd dose in one day, to pop a caffeine & yohimbine pill. Felt much better the rest of the day. Took another 40mcg today. Going to bump up to 60 tomorrow. I also took 5g of Taurine. Is that sufficient?


----------



## tballz (Apr 13, 2010)

5g of taurine is sufficient.  Stay in the 3-5g range.


----------

